# I think I am ready to do cameras .



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I have been looking at cameras , but wondering what others have .

it's something I have thought about for several years but I think cameras are good enough and low enough cost and things just seem to keep getting closer , last week my wife's coworkers truck and a number of other people in town were broken into and a car stolen.

I have been very good about locking my truck , the wife less so but is working on being better.

first camera I think would be to watch the drive way and garage 
then cover the doors


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I have Lorex and I'm really pleased with them, I bought them at Costco. Hard wired gives you a better quality video over wireless systems and get at least 1080p


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Whatever kind you get, make sure the storage device has enough room for several days worth of video. All the cameras in the world won't do you any good if the footage you need has been overwritten.

The is for self contained systems. Does not apply to devices that record to the "cloud". The best device would allow for both options.


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

Three suggestions

1. Get 1080p or 4k
2. Get a system in which the cameras connect via ethernet cables
3. Get a DVR that has an expandable hard drive bay. Most will only record a weeks worth of data on the stock hard drive. You'll want to have a second hard drive so you can store video longer before being written over. Both of my systems store 6-weeks of video.


----------



## Aja_Do_It_Again (Sep 19, 2016)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I have been looking at cameras , but wondering what others have .
> 
> it's something I have thought about for several years but I think cameras are good enough and low enough cost and things just seem to keep getting closer , last week my wife's coworkers truck and a number of other people in town were broken into and a car stolen.
> 
> ...


We bought a WyzeCam and are very happy motion and sound activated, it will send you an alert on your phone so yiu can get out of bed and take action. 1080 color and 1080 auto IR. I just ordered another one. It is wifi. You just plug it in the wall like you are charging yiur phone... 20$ 6$ shipping.

You can view your camera anywhere yiu have internet on your phone.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

do the wyzecams hold up outdoors ?

any cameras I put up will be to watch outside 

I more than likely will want to keep it offline , I work on cloud resources , it is a polite way of saying a server you don't own in a place you can't get to , who somebody else looks after.

my brother had a remote accessible camera above my nieces crib , one day he was at work his wife was off the camera but in the same room , she heard the camera move it had the ability to pan and change view . that didn't stay online any longer 

I was looking at IP cameras but was thinking of setting up a separate network to connect them "air gapped" as they say


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Samsung has some nice ones. Weather resistant, offline, nice amount of storage on the included hard drive.

There was a spot on the local news a couple weeks back about how thieves can hack into online camera systems and play a loop of nothing happening at your front door but they enter your house and are inside taking stuff.


----------



## Aja_Do_It_Again (Sep 19, 2016)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> do the wyzecams hold up outdoors ?
> 
> any cameras I put up will be to watch outside
> 
> ...


Wyzecam needs to stay out of the rain. Also, it is cloud centric, but so is youtube...


----------

